# Londinium digital preinfusion



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

After my ceme failed a few weeks ago I have taken the plunge on the new digital preinfusion module. Installation was actually pretty simple once I got my head around the wiring with help from Reiss. The hardest thing was removing the blanking cap from the pipe. Have to say being able to adjust the preinfusion is massive. I had never played with it with the ceme and didn't actually expect to have much of an effect on extraction and flavour but it's a big taste difference. I am currently drinking a bean made for filter that I have never been able to get espresso from before but at 4.0 bar pressure it's delicous. How are you finding yours @Snakehips ? Also I reckon the pump is quieter and cuts in less than before.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Really good move doing this upgrade, might help others make the decision if you show what you had to do.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Frans's video is helpful


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Really good move doing this upgrade, might help others make the decision if you show what you had to do.


You could say it has raised the bar


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Groan...or is that pssst.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Really good move doing this upgrade, might help others make the decision if you show what you had to do.


 I did think of filming it but the vid posts by frans is exactly right. Bar the 10 mins of loosening the blumming blanking cap.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Groan...or is that pssst.


surely if you hear a pssst , you have forgotten to tighten your fittings


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is there a wiring diagram for existing machines and another one to incorporate the new upgrade ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Reiss suggests you contact him regarding the wiring of earlier L-Rs

"Watch the installation video and if anything seems unclear please contact me before embarking - we can easily connect for free with HD video thanks to Facetime or WhatsApp

In particular i am thinking of the owners of the early LR that do not have the blue and orange relay - the installation procedure differs for these machines slightly and is not shown in the video - i fully expect you to need my input".


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sound just like work when you ask for a wiring diagram , seems quite bizarre to ship a unit without one


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Is there a wiring diagram for existing machines and another one to incorporate the new upgrade ?


 does yours have the large blue plastic relay? I thought I'd got one of the first one but it came with the relay.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

The module comes with good instructions but I followed the video only had one question re wiring which was due to the wires on the pump being slightly different but the whole thing was straight forward and I'm no electrical wizz. Honestly the hardest part was getting that damned cap off.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Lefteye said:


> does yours have the large blue plastic relay? I thought I'd got one of the first one but it came with the relay.


Can't remember seeing one , so I don't there is one in mine


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Lefteye said:


> The module comes with good instructions but I followed the video only had one question re wiring which was due to the wires on the pump being slightly different but the whole thing was straight forward and I'm no electrical wizz. Honestly the hardest part was getting that damned cap off.


Was there a wiring diagram in there in there as I would be interested to see it if you could photo it or post it u


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Lefteye said:


> After my ceme failed a few weeks ago I have taken the plunge on the new digital preinfusion module. Installation was actually pretty simple once I got my head around the wiring with help from Reiss. The hardest thing was removing the blanking cap from the pipe. Have to say being able to adjust the preinfusion is massive. I had never played with it with the ceme and didn't actually expect to have much of an effect on extraction and flavour but it's a big taste difference. I am currently drinking a bean made for filter that I have never been able to get espresso from before but at 4.0 bar pressure it's delicous. How are you finding yours @Snakehips ? Also I reckon the pump is quieter and cuts in less than before.


 @Lefteye Congrats on a good plunge!

I haven't had any really light roasted beans through mine, thus far but, I have varied the PI pressure and it most certainly impacts taste. As and when the App arrives, it will be so, so, easy to adjust PI and finesse a bean.

Enjoy!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> Can't remember seeing one , so I don't there is one in mine


 @Thecatlinux I can conform that your L-R is pre the blue relay.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Please can someone explain to me how the pi works? I don't mean the impact in the cup etc I mean how exactly it works.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

There isn't a wiring diagram as such ( just checked) but the wiring can't be massively different I'd imagine. Maybe drop reiss a line to see what the difference is to decide if it's worth it for you. To find the relay you pull off the top lid of the machine and it's very visible. If you can take a photo with the lid off and I'll be able to see if it's there


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

An



MildredM said:


> Please can someone explain to me how the pi works? I don't mean the impact in the cup etc I mean how exactly it works.


 now I'm probably wrong but as far as I know it works by turning the pump on to push water into the puck,saturating it to raise the pressure more water is pushed into the portafilter further saturating it. So the Lr has a pressure sensor off the pipe work I guess getting feedback from the resistance in the puck.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

One of the things I really value about my original L1 is the very neat, simple, high quality wiring loom, so different from my old Quickmill machine. This modification looks hideous, if I was spending that sort of money would I want a new, custom made wiring loom.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

NickR said:


> One of the things I really value about my original L1 is the very neat, simple, high quality wiring loom, so different from my old Quickmill machine. This modification looks hideous, if I was spending that sort of money would I want a new, custom made wiring loom.


You would a need an LR to begin with!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> You would a need an LR to begin with!


Oh yes, I know that and I would really love one, but one with the pre infusion mod already wired in, preferably with a custom wiring loom. I know the look of the inside of a machine doesnt affect the quality of the coffee and that in the medium term it probably isn't even going to affect reliability. However, as someone who used to build custom electronic projects for clients, I like the internals of a machine to be laid out neatly and look good. Most consumer devices do look good inside, however when it comes to coffee machines very few do.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickR said:


> Oh yes, I know that and I would really love one, but one with the pre infusion mod already wired in, preferably with a custom wiring loom. I know the look of the inside of a machine doesnt affect the quality of the coffee and that in the medium term it probably isn't even going to affect reliability. However, as someone who used to build custom electronic projects for clients, I like the internals of a machine to be laid out neatly and look good. Most consumer devices do look good inside, however when it comes to coffee machines very few do.


That is because very few machines come with the option of glass panels


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I understand your viewpoint from a nice a neat point of view but the new kit doesn't add massively to the wiring. The new wires track the existing wiring. I don't think the digital box is particularly sexy but it does what it's meant to and is hidden under the panel. Couldn't comment on the longevity but fingers crossed. No doubt down the line the actual box will probably shrink down and look more bespoke - it does look a bit like gcse project but it works


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I've been thinking more and more that I probably need an L-R in my life.

Am I right in thinking that if I order a new one, this is already on-board?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mister_Tad said:


> I've been thinking more and more that I probably need an L-R in my life.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that if I order a new one, this is already on-board?


Completely right


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mister_Tad said:


> I've been thinking more and more that I probably need an L-R in my life.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that if I order a new one, this is already on-board?


And you can specify if you'd prefer the stream wand on the left rather than right


----------



## lucasd (Feb 24, 2015)

Somebody asked what id does do:

-In LR there is pre-infussion setting, when you put lever down it will activate pump till 3 bar using mechanical switch (CEME)

-this mechanical switch can be regulated too, but is troublesome and based on guess-work in addition it is supposedly failure point due to static pressure

-new digital kit is using digital pressure sensor and "smart" circuit to regulate both maximum pressure and deadband (or really time to re-engage)

So with new kit and app (coming later) you can adjust preinfussion on the fly. Hence it should be possible to make a pump machine from LR. Or maybe even do pressure profilling.

Though for the basic functionality, I'm not sure how much of an improvement it really is, so would like to hear other opinion before I would invest in kit...


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Yule quite right about the previous Lr and the ceme. If you are happy with what you have ( and I was was) don't change. I like to have pretty light beans and some filter style also. I couldn't do that with the ceme as I had no idea what pressure I was setting. My ceme failed and so I decided to make the jump. Have been wondering if I could alter pre infusion during the preinfusion- ie start v low pressure and ramp up. Don't know if I can or if it would make any difference. Would be interesting to see if the app will let you do this.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

lucasd said:


> ...Hence it *should be possible to make a pump machine from LR.* Or maybe even do pressure profilling.....


 So assuming i had an LR (version with blue/orange relay) :-

The motor WHITE wire....where does it go to or what is it attched to ?

The RED wire that connects to the 3-choc-blok (electrical wire connector on the digital module)....where does this go to or what is it attached to ?

The ORANGE wire that connects to the 3-choc-blok.....where does this wire go to or what is it attached to ?

The BLUE wire that connects to the 3-choc-blok.....where does this wire go to or what is it attached to ?


----------

